# Any pilots here? chopper, bush pilot..



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Question for you guys?
What standards and requirements must an emergency kit meet? 
I'm not talking commercial by any means, but for you guys that fly into the back country, etc.... what type of kits do you guys fly with? Or can you build your own and that it good enough?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is what I have put together so far! This kit would be ideal for bush pilots, forestry/logging, energy consultants, surveyors, etc, basically anyone who spends time in the bush or away from basic amenities! I'm open to any suggestions.









Contents Include:

(1) Small Waterproof Marine Duffle Bag (17.25"x 9.75"x 8.75")
(1) S.O.L.® Emergency Blanket
(1) S.O.L.® Survival Poncho
(1) S.O.L.® Escape Bivvy
(1) S.O.L.® Emergency Shelter Kit
(1) Lifestraw® Go Filter Water Bottle
(1) Lifestraw® Filter Straw
Pkg of 20 Aquatabs® Water Purification Tablets
(1) UCO Candle Lantern
(1) Small Adventure Medical Kit
(1) QuikClot® Sponge
(1) Sam® Splint
50ft of Paracord
(1) Roll of Gorilla Tape®
(1) 72hr Food Kit (Alpine Aire®/Backpackers Pantry®)
(1) Pkg 72 hr Food Ration Bars
(1) Esbit® Solid Fuel Stove & Cookset
(1) Pkg of Esbit® Solid Fuel Cubes
(1) Titanium 3 Piece Cutlery Set
(1) TruFlare 02CA Kit (3 Flares & 2 Bear Bangers)
(1) Yukon Gold 225gr Can of Bear Spray
(1) 15" Sven Saw Bucksaw
(1) Leatherman® Squirt Multi Tool
(1) Brunton® Compass
(1) UCO Stormproof Match Kit
(1) MoraknivTM Outdoor Axe
(1) MoraknivTM Bushcraft Survival Fire Knife
(1) Pkg of TinderQuik Fire Tinder
(1) S.A.S. Survival Pocket Guide
(2) Pkgs Grabber® Hand Warmers
(2) Pkgs Grabber® Toe Warmers
(1) Pair of Bob Dale Leather Driver/Roper Gloves (M or L)
(1) Pair of Bob Dale Rubber 18G Cut Resistant Gloves (M or L)
(1) Small Bottle of Hand Sanitizer
(1) Underwater Kinetics 3AAA eLED® Vizion® Headlamp


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Satellite Emergency Locator Beacon
What country and area are you flying in?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Satellite Emergency Locator Beacon
> What country and area are you flying in?


yes sorry!! Canada and or US, while trying to keep costs down, we didn't go with an emergency beacon, but we suggest people carry their own due to preference?!?! but maybe just this kit only wouldn't be a bad idea to add SPOT gps?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

You can make it as large as you like jro1, but I'd keep it as simple as the Old SVU-28 Link: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/navy-svu-28-airman-survival-vest-with-accessories


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

M118LR said:


> You can make it as large as you like jro1, but I'd keep it as simple as the Old SVU-28 Link: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/navy-svu-28-airman-survival-vest-with-accessories


that is really neat! I only went with the marine duffel bag, cause the chopper we hired for 3 weeks last summer had a similar sized bag! I should have asked the pilot about the contents of his kit...
keeping it simple was something I thought about, but then after watching a show about a bush pilot who crashed up in Alaska, and him and his partner were in the bush for almost two weeks, it made me think about prolonging the survival rate by adding a few extras! and it wasn't just bush pilots, but also guys who spend a lot of time in the back country!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

something else I would have liked to add was a Henry AR7 survival .22! but that's red tape I don't want to get involved with!!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

signal mirror?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> signal mirror?


it's in there with a fox 40, just not listed for some reason, i will have to change that on the website...good catch, buy yourself a beer, its on me on you!


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Not a bush pilot, so take this with a humongous grain of salt.

Para is right. As far as I know, almost every airplane in north America has an ELT in it.

The other thing is, How big, and how much does that thing weigh?

Again, not a bush pilot, But, I'd suspect most Bush Pilots aren't doing it for their health or super happy fun times. They are doing it for money. Weight and space are Money. If there is going to be an issue of me getting extra money for getting 6 more bottles of single malt scotch up to the hunting camp, or carrying that, guess what gets left on the ramp.

Again, Again, Again, I ain't a bush pilot, but I have flown over mountains and wild areas a couple ten times, The thing I noticed is that there is nowhere to land. Whoda thunk it? I'd like to think I am awesome, but I'd probably end up worm food like everyone else that goes down in the mountains and wild forested areas.The chances of getting out not broken enough to be able to clear the wreckage isn't good. If you're lucky enough to get out alive, I'd kick back and let the ELT and the Filed Flight Plan do their work. If that don't do it for ya, use the weight for a parachute. Not sure what your customers would think about that though.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

US aircraft are required to have an automatic ELT beacon located somewhere in the tail section, they are activated with an impact switch..
When I ferried airplanes around the country or into the Caribbean, I carried a kit that contained, k-bar
hand held ELT, walki-talki on the emergency freq, first aid kit, poncho and a few days worth of food and water.
A rubber raft when going over water.
Could not take a lot of stuff because of weight restrictions and ferry tanks.
Some of the bigger birds had kits in them as standard, don't remember what was in them except one that had a Gibson girl x-mitter from WW2.
Only set off an ELT once, half the state could hear it, was back flying in two hours after NTSB was done.
That next flight is real easy to remember, it was a Skymaster, had to fly it back from the crash site.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Only set off an ELT one, half the state could hear it, was back flying in two hours after NTSB was done.
> That next one is real easy to remember, it was a Skymaster, had to fly it back from the crash site.


I know it's a thread derail, but I gotsta know.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

jro1 said:


> yes sorry!! Canada and or US, while trying to keep costs down, we didn't go with an emergency beacon, but we suggest people carry their own due to preference?!?! but maybe just this kit only wouldn't be a bad idea to add SPOT gps?


Satphones can be gotten for about 40$/month probably as good as a locator beacon. THe spot system are fairly cheap also but I would go with the satphone (can be used as a normal cell phone also.

I am not a pilot however I would focus on having some good quality food. There are also .22 airman rifles that break down pretty small

lots of fire starting stuff.

building a signal fire out of season may get you some notice...

You know you want good clothing... food water the basics.

Compass, gps system, maps, etc..

water filter...

hunks of lard.

If you are flying with multiple people you might want a portable stretcher and some splints.

Oh and parachutes... an inflatable raft.

etc..

LOTS OF COFFEE.

Cigars. cigarettes.

Atleast 1 steak per person and some cheese cake for the first night.

and a bottle of champagne for the last one.

those baby cookies.

If you are flying in Northern Alberta.. DEET or your favorite bugspray and netting.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Farva said:


> I know it's a thread derail, but I gotsta know.


Brief, flying a Cherokee six, lost all tail control on takeoff (sheared cables), rolled left into woods at 100 MPH IAS, took off both wings between two oak trees.
Bird had 110 hours TT A+P, new from factory.
Walked away from that one with just a scratched elbow from knob on small window.
After the NTSB was done, i had to fly the Skymaster back to the FBO.
The owner of both planes said after that if I did not fly that bird back, I would most likely never get back in a bird of my own accord.
I was soaking wet when I deplaned back at base, he was most likely right. 
After that, the walk arounds and runups were a lot more detailed.
The man was a Hellcat pilot during the war, four Japs to his credit.
He crashed two cats on the carrier deck and put one in the water, the man knew what he was talking about.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

jro1, there is your personal survival equipment, and there is the aircraft survival equipment. Don't confuse them. If there is time you can launch anything the aircraft is equipped with. When there isn't???


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Will2,
You are right you are NOT a pilot!

Do you understand the ELT system? guess not.
That frequency is monitored by every airport with a fed control tower and every military base with any type of aircraft.
The are set off on impact, even if you are dead or injured it goes off.
You can manually set it off if so equipped.
If you are in an air corridor with a flight plan you best stay with the plane, better chance of rescue.
If a ground or search aircraft picks up the signal, they can DF right to you.
A gps could be helpful in some cases if far off the V way.
Why the hell would anyone want a satphone when rescue / search aircraft are monitoring the emergency frequency for the tone???
I would carry none of what you listed other than the raft which I did carry on over water trips.
Weight is the biggest thing to consider when doing a loadout, next is space.
Now, I did fly, have several thousand hours behind me over 15 years, not a bush pilot, but I think I am qualified to speak as a pilot.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Hope you didn't expect me to support Will2's undefensible and ignorant position! Sometimes it is better to shut up and just look like a fool than to open your mouth and prove it Will2. JMHO.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Where I fly in Nigeria, both onshore and offshore, we have survival vests with commo, AND beacon in addition to ELT aboard the aircraft. The vests have signalling gear including flares, as well as other equipment.
Also aboard are two 12-man rafts with emergency water and food supplies...including beacons and anti-seasickness pills.

Personal equipment includes a load of Nigerian Cash to bribe someone to get me out of a potential kidnap situation if I go down over land somewhere as an EXPAT.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Where I fly in Nigeria, both onshore and offshore, we have survival vests with commo, AND beacon in addition to ELT aboard the aircraft. The vests have signalling gear including flares, as well as other equipment.
> Also aboard are two 12-man rafts with emergency water and food supplies...including beacons and anti-seasickness pills.
> 
> Personal equipment includes a load of Nigerian Cash to bribe someone to get me out of a potential kidnap situation if I go down over land somewhere as an EXPAT.


Now that you mentioned the cash, bet they won't take only that small amount in trade. Silence is still golden Sitting Elf. JMHO.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

M118LR said:


> Now that you mentioned the cash, bet they won't take only that small amount in trade. Silence is still golden Sitting Elf. JMHO.


Silence is worthless in Nigeria when you're a white man. They see $$ signs. It has happened before to downed pilots here, and cash is king.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

Trying to remember, vest w/pen flares, "US" camp knife, Survival Kit 5 1/2" x 3" x 2 1/4"(Band-Aids, aspirin, water purification tabs, flexible saw, book of matches, chap stick, ophthalmic ointment, button compass, anti-diarrhea tablets, head net, malaria tabs, survival booklet/note pad and pencil and single edge razor blades. At least that's all that' left in the one I still have. Collapsible water bottle, marker panel, don't remember what was in the top right pocket, Compass, pilot's survival knife w/stone, S&W 38 Spl, and a survival radio. Oh, yeah, now I think I remember the top right pocket, extra battery for the survival radio. CAR15 and my helmet bag with C-Ration or MRE(hated those freeze dried pieces of s**t!) Always carried a couple of extra magazines for the CAR15 and a small bag of 38s. 1:50,000 map was either in my hand or in the helmet bag. Same gear for many countries and many years.
Survived 2 crashes and the only injury was to the knee when the crewchief tried to pull me out over the armor plate while I was trying to shut the engine down.

BF


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> Silence is worthless in Nigeria when you're a white man. They see $$ signs. It has happened before to downed pilots here, and cash is king.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Krause_(missionary)


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Brief, flying a Cherokee six, lost all tail control on takeoff (sheared cables), rolled left into woods at 100 MPH IAS, took off both wings between two oak trees.
> Bird had 110 hours TT A+P, new from factory.
> Walked away from that one with just a scratched elbow from knob on small window.
> After the NTSB was done, i had to fly the Skymaster back to the FBO.
> ...


I hope if a plane is needed, you're flying it out for me, or with me.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

There are only so many lucky rolls on any pair of dice, I'll go with the eagle-eyes and sharp reflexes of the Kids entering the 160th SOAR. JMHO.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

M118LR said:


> There are only so many lucky rolls on any pair of dice, I'll go with the eagle-eyes and sharp reflexes of the Kids entering the 160th SOAR. JMHO.


You don't want the "kids". You want the long-time vets of the 160th if you must....but for more safely and security, you would better consider other, not so publicly known Army aviation unit's aviators. Nightstalkers (160th) are all primadonnas for the most part. There are "others"......'nuff said.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> You don't want the "kids". You want the long-time vets of the 160th if you must....but for more safely and security, you would better consider other, not so publicly known Army aviation unit's aviators. Nightstalkers (160th) are all primadonnas for the most part. There are "others"......'nuff said.


SittingElf, that's like telling me you want the long-time vets like UDT 11,12, and 13 over SEAL Team 1,2, and 6. Has been's have earned thier rewards, today's Warriors don't consider them. JMHO. Tomorrows Battles should only consider them. BZ.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

M118LR said:


> SittingElf, that's like telling me you want the long-time vets like UDT 11,12, and 13 over SEAL Team 1,2, and 6. Has been's have earned thier rewards, today's Warriors don't consider them. JMHO. Tomorrows Battles should only consider them. BZ.


To be more specific, I was referring to the active pilots who have been in the TF for some time, and are teaching the new "kids" the ropes. Aviators who are just entering the 160th generally don't know squat, and having been accepted into the TF, they often think they are gods. They would be wrong.


----------

